# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  ποιο router για IP filtering

## Se7ev

Ψάχνω μια σχετικά απλή λύση (μιας και δεν είμαι ειδικός στα δίκτυα) για home network που βασική δουλειά του θα είναι να επιτρέπει σε ένα PC προσβαση σε 5 και μόνο IPs του ιντερνετ (outbound και inbound) ένω στα υπόλοιπα PC κανονική πρόσβαση. Φυσικά και να έχει και καλό security και firmware support.

Μου κάνει κάποιο cisco;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## purpleaura

> Ψάχνω μια σχετικά απλή λύση (μιας και δεν είμαι ειδικός στα δίκτυα) για home network που βασική δουλειά του θα είναι να επιτρέπει σε ένα PC προσβαση σε 5 και μόνο IPs του ιντερνετ (outbound και inbound) ένω στα υπόλοιπα PC κανονική πρόσβαση. Φυσικά και να έχει και καλό security και firmware support.
> 
> Μου κάνει κάποιο cisco;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



'Οχι, γιατί δεν είναι απλή λύση το Cisco.

----------


## sdikr

Και με ενα απλό Linksys μπορείς να κάνεις την δουλειά σου,  έχει δυνατότητα να ορίσεις τέτοιους κανόνες,  ακόμα κάτι καλύτερο θα ήταν κάποιο vigor 2710 πχ

----------


## Se7ev

ενταξυ σχετικα απλή εννοώ να μη χρειάζετε να κάνω ειδίκευση στα δίκτυα.

Θα τσεκάρω πάντως το vigor φαίνεται να είναι καλο στην ασφάλεια

----------


## purpleaura

> ενταξυ σχετικα απλή εννοώ να μη χρειάζετε να κάνω ειδίκευση στα δίκτυα.
> 
> Θα τσεκάρω πάντως το vigor φαίνεται να είναι καλο στην ασφάλεια


Υπάρχει και η λύση του PC με Linux (iptables, snort).

----------


## Se7ev

> Υπάρχει και η λύση του PC με Linux (iptables, snort).


Ποιά distro προτείνεις; Τσέκαρα λίγο το easy-ids

----------


## purpleaura

> Ποιά distro προτείνεις; Τσέκαρα λίγο το easy-ids


Δες το pf-sense.

----------


## anon

> Ψάχνω μια σχετικά απλή λύση (μιας και δεν είμαι ειδικός στα δίκτυα) για home network που βασική δουλειά του θα είναι να επιτρέπει σε ένα PC προσβαση σε 5 και μόνο IPs του ιντερνετ (outbound και inbound) ένω στα υπόλοιπα PC κανονική πρόσβαση. Φυσικά και να έχει και καλό security και firmware support.
> 
> Μου κάνει κάποιο cisco;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Aπο το να πάρεις cisco, χίλιες φορές καλύτερο να πάρεις ένα μεταχειρισμένο λαπτοπ με λιγότερο απο 100 ευρώ, κάρτα pcmcia για δεύτερη ethernet, και να κάνεις το modem/router σκέτο μόντεμ, και σαν ρουτερ το λαπτοπ με ένα λινουξ. Θα έχεις εκτός απο πολύ καλύτερες δυνατότητες φιλτραρίσματος, ρουτινγκ, προξυ, τορεντινγ, εαν η μπαταρία ειναι καλή θα τρέχει και για λίγη ώρα εαν πεσει το ρεύμα (θα χρειαστείς όμως ups για το μόντεμ/ρουτερ), να μην κολλάει σε πολλά connections (όπως παθαίνουν τα περισσότερα ρουτεράκια), mail server, web server, ότι βάλει ο νούς.

Υπάρχουν distros που είναι έτοιμα για αυτό τον σκοπό με εύκολο webικο περιβάλλον ρυθμίσεων, και με κόστος ενός καλού μεταχειρισμένου στα 100 περίπου ευρώ (παίρνεις καινούργιο στα 200 κάτι, σε προσφορές) έχεις εκατοντάδες μεγαλύτερη επεξεργαστική ισχύ, το συνήθες πρόβλημα όλων των adsl router της αγοράς που έχουν αναιμικούς επεξεργαστές και ελαχιστότατη μνήμη.

----------


## psyxakias

> Aπο το να πάρεις cisco, χίλιες φορές καλύτερο να πάρεις ένα μεταχειρισμένο λαπτοπ με λιγότερο απο 100 ευρώ, κάρτα pcmcia για δεύτερη ethernet, και να κάνεις το modem/router σκέτο μόντεμ, και σαν ρουτερ το λαπτοπ με ένα λινουξ. Θα έχεις εκτός απο πολύ καλύτερες δυνατότητες φιλτραρίσματος, ρουτινγκ, προξυ, τορεντινγ, εαν η μπαταρία ειναι καλή θα τρέχει και για λίγη ώρα εαν πεσει το ρεύμα (θα χρειαστείς όμως ups για το μόντεμ/ρουτερ), να μην κολλάει σε πολλά connections (όπως παθαίνουν τα περισσότερα ρουτεράκια), mail server, web server, ότι βάλει ο νούς.
> 
> Υπάρχουν distros που είναι έτοιμα για αυτό τον σκοπό με εύκολο webικο περιβάλλον ρυθμίσεων, και με κόστος ενός καλού μεταχειρισμένου στα 100 περίπου ευρώ (παίρνεις καινούργιο στα 200 κάτι, σε προσφορές) έχεις εκατοντάδες μεγαλύτερη επεξεργαστική ισχύ, το συνήθες πρόβλημα όλων των adsl router της αγοράς που έχουν αναιμικούς επεξεργαστές και ελαχιστότατη μνήμη.


Και πόσο καιρό θα αντέξει ένα μεταχειρισμένο laptop των €100, για να εκτελεί χρέη router/server/firewall 24/7, και να θεωρείται βέλτιση λύση.. 1000 φορές καλύτερη από ένα cisco; Μήπως υπερβάλλεις λίγο;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nikiforos

Routerboard εσωτερικο με Mikrotik Router OS και φτηνα και καλα! και κανουν παπαδες....δες για το 951 που εχω εγω στο εξοχικο.

----------


## anon

> Και πόσο καιρό θα αντέξει ένα μεταχειρισμένο laptop των €100, για να εκτελεί χρέη router/server/firewall 24/7, και να θεωρείται βέλτιση λύση.. 1000 φορές καλύτερη από ένα cisco; Μήπως υπερβάλλεις λίγο;


ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ! Και επιμένω.
Πχ εχω μηχάνημα απο το 2001, με AMD Athlon 1000 που τρέχει ακόμα άψογα. (εντάξει desktop, όχι λαπτοπ, και εχει μείνει εκεί το dhcp/dns master server, παλιά ήταν και mail server, proxy server -squid, file server -samba).

Απο cisco έχω αρκετή εμπειρία. Εχοντας σχεδόν 20 καταστήματα λιανικής συνδεδεμένα με cisco με τα κεντρικά, και ένα κάρο επίσης cisco σε μισθωμένα, έχω μάθει πρακτικά (χωρίς να έχω πάρει CCNA/CCNP) να τα προγραμματίζω και όλα τα σχετικά με φωνές, data, QoS, VPN, routing και τα ρέστα, ένα έχω να πώ.

ΥΠΕΡΤΙΜΗΜΕΝΟ.

Ναι, πολύ πιο αξιόπιστο πχ απο τα Zyxel που είχαμε, αλλά on the long run, ακριβότερο, καλύτερα Zyxel και να χαλνάνε που και που. Μονόδρομος σχεδόν εαν χρειάζεσαι Χ21 σειριακές (έχει απο τις φθηνότερες WIC) αλλά εαν παίζεις με ethernet (μιλώ για μισθωμένα) καλύτερα να βάλω ένα λινουξόκουτο. Αργά μηχανάκια, κάνουν ώρες να ξεκινήσουν (αναιμικοί επεξεργαστές), ή θα πάρεις ισχυρό αλλά θα πληρώσεις χιλιάρικα αβέρτα, την στιγμή που ένα λινουξόκουτο έχει ολοκληρώσει το boot σε μισό λεπτό (μιλάμε χωρίς GUI).

και να το ξαναπω. Δεν είναι άχρηστο. ΑΠΛΑ ΥΠΕΡΤΙΜΗΜΕΝΟ, πολύ ακριβό για αυτά που προσφέρει. 

Σε περίπτωση βλάβης, μεγάλο το κόστος, ή θα μπείς σε συμβόλαιο, οπότε επίσης μεγάλο το κόστος. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μεγάλο το κόστος, αγοράς αλλά και συντήρησης/ υποστήριξης.

----------


## psyxakias

> ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ! Και επιμένω.
> Πχ εχω μηχάνημα απο το 2001, με AMD Athlon 1000 που τρέχει ακόμα άψογα. (εντάξει desktop, όχι λαπτοπ, και εχει μείνει εκεί το dhcp/dns master server, παλιά ήταν και mail server, proxy server -squid, file server -samba).
> 
> Απο cisco έχω αρκετή εμπειρία. Εχοντας σχεδόν 20 καταστήματα λιανικής συνδεδεμένα με cisco με τα κεντρικά, και ένα κάρο επίσης cisco σε μισθωμένα, έχω μάθει πρακτικά (χωρίς να έχω πάρει CCNA/CCNP) να τα προγραμματίζω και όλα τα σχετικά με φωνές, data, QoS, VPN, routing και τα ρέστα, ένα έχω να πώ.
> 
> ΥΠΕΡΤΙΜΗΜΕΝΟ.
> 
> Ναι, πολύ πιο αξιόπιστο πχ απο τα Zyxel που είχαμε, αλλά on the long run, ακριβότερο, καλύτερα Zyxel και να χαλνάνε που και που. Μονόδρομος σχεδόν εαν χρειάζεσαι Χ21 σειριακές (έχει απο τις φθηνότερες WIC) αλλά εαν παίζεις με ethernet (μιλώ για μισθωμένα) καλύτερα να βάλω ένα λινουξόκουτο. Αργά μηχανάκια, κάνουν ώρες να ξεκινήσουν (αναιμικοί επεξεργαστές), ή θα πάρεις ισχυρό αλλά θα πληρώσεις χιλιάρικα αβέρτα, την στιγμή που ένα λινουξόκουτο έχει ολοκληρώσει το boot σε μισό λεπτό (μιλάμε χωρίς GUI).
> 
> ...


Δε διαφωνώ ότι η συγκεκριμένη ανάγκη που έχει ο Se7ev, μπορεί να καλυφθεί και με φθηνότερο εξοπλισμό αλλά η πρόταση μεταχειρισμένου λαπτοπ αποτελεί μπακαλίστικη λύση ακόμα και για home network. Τώρα όσον αφορά τις άλλες θεωρίες γενικά για τη cisco, αφήνω να τα απαντήσουν σχετικότεροι αν και βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος.

----------


## anon

> Δε διαφωνώ ότι η συγκεκριμένη ανάγκη που έχει ο Se7ev, μπορεί να καλυφθεί και με φθηνότερο εξοπλισμό αλλά η πρόταση μεταχειρισμένου λαπτοπ αποτελεί μπακαλίστικη λύση ακόμα και για home network. Τώρα όσον αφορά τις άλλες θεωρίες γενικά για τη cisco, αφήνω να τα απαντήσουν σχετικότεροι αν και βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος.


Eγώ θα την προτιμούσα ακόμα και για επιχείρηση... ΝΑΙ. Οσο και αν σου φαίνεται απίστευτο. Χίλιες φορές να έχω δυο λαπτοπς, που θα τα έχω πάρει απο 100-150 ευρώ μεταχειρισμένα, το ένα standby, και το άλλο σε λειτουργία, παρα ένα Cisco 2801 που αν μου χαλάσει, θα κάνω μια δυο μέρες το λιγότερο, ακόμα και με συμβόλαιο, και στα 3-4 χρόνια θα πρέπει να αγοράσω καινούργιο μοντέλο, επειδή η Cisco θα το έχει κάνει EOL και δεν θα έχει ανταλλακτικά άμεσα ακόμα και εαν έχεις συμβόλαιο... Αμ δε... Ας κατεβάσει τις τιμές σε ρεαλιστικά επίπεδα, και μιλάμε.

Οπότε σύμφωνα με την δική μου εμπειρία, το Cisco είναι λύση no-no όχι απλά για οικιακό δίκτυο, αλλά ακόμα και για επιχειρήσεις, λόγω της πολιτικής που εφαρμόζει η εταιρία και του κόστους των μηχανημάτων της. Οταν λοιπόν προτιμώ ακόμα και για επιχείρηση, έναν υπολογιστή απο έναν cisco, πόσο μάλλον για οικιακό δίκτυο. 
Στους παράγοντες είναι κόστος αλλά και δυνατότητες. Το cisco (πχ 877) έχει λίγα παραπάνω πράγματα απο έναν κοινό adsl router, και δυνατότητες όπως VPN κλπ τα πληρώνεις εξτρά, με ακριβότερο το firmware. Για να μπορείς να αναβαθμίσεις το λογισμικό σου, κανονικά (ας αφήσουμε το πειρατικό), πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να είσαι σε συμβόλαιο συντήρησης/υποστήριξης, κάπου 20 με 30% της αξίας αγοράς. Μιλάμε για καλό κωλοπιάσιμο. Και λέω κωλοπιάσιμο, γιατί όλοι, ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ σχεδόν στην αγορά των adsl routers κατασκευαστές δίνουν updates δωρεαν κλπ, η Cisco θέλει να σε χρεώνει (έμμεσα), κάνοντας παράνομο το να περάσεις καινούργιο firmware εαν δεν είσαι σε συμβόλαιο. Δεν μιλώ για τα high end routers/switches.

----------


## Se7ev

> Δες το pf-sense.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να περιμένω το βιβλίο για την v2 ώστε να το σετάρω σωστά

----------

